

Secondary Indexes - How would you do it (in Riak) - ihumanable
http://facility9.com/2010/12/16/secondary-indexes-how-would-you-do-it

======
ams6110
While perhaps not intentional, this is a great illustration of why RDMBS are
so great for general purpose data storage. If your data have fields like
"birthdate" and "last_name" and you need to be able to do quick retrievals
based on equality or ranges of those values, use a relational database.
They've had indexing and index maintenance figured out for decades.

~~~
peschkaj
That thought did cross my mind while I was writing it. Indexes give you the
ability to do ad hoc querying, but they have a tremendous cost to them, at
least in terms of the complexity that they add to the database. Part of the
point (since I don't actually work on Riak) is to point out what RDBMSes give
you out of the box.

Thanks for reading it all.

